
LinkedIn, a champion of privacy rights? Don’t buy it - openmosix
http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/LinkedIn-a-champion-of-privacy-rights-Don-t-11547080.php
======
smt88
I have bottomless hatred for LinkedIn because, a few years ago, I allowed them
to access my contacts. They claimed they'd use them only to find which were on
LinkedIn. Instead, they emailed _all of my contacts_ using _my name_ to invite
them to join LinkedIn.

At the time, this included old girlfriends, old bosses, and lots of other
incredibly awkward contacts.

I believe they were eventually the subjects of a class-action lawsuit over
this. What utter, disgusting sleazebags.

